# Wie skillt man Bergbau... einigermaßen schnell



## Umoy (13. April 2007)

Hi Leute^^

Ich bin jetzt mit meim Schami Bergbauskill 146 ...

Und so wirklich skillen is da imo net ....


Wie kann ich einigermaßen schnell den Bergbau skillen bzw wo?
So wie zb wo find ich viel Eisenerz und so kleinigkeiten 


Hat da jemand ne Idee?? 

Wäre nett von euch ^^ Danke

Umoy ( Umoyala / InGame)


----------



## Eragornn (13. April 2007)

Ich glaub da kannst du ganz gut im Arathihochland skillen.
Da wimmelt es nur so von erzen. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte damals mit meinem warri auch das prob war lvl 25 oder so und hatte nen skill von 180 dann musste ich 10 lvl warten bis ich ins arathihochland konnte und da hab ich dann weiter geskillt. 

FAlls es im Arathihochland doch kein eisen gibt dann tuts mir leid das ich dich da hingeschickt habe. 


MFG

Eragornn


----------



## LordSubwoof (13. April 2007)

also zinn/eisen gibts zu massen in thousand needles. dann natürlich erze kaufen solange man für erze noch skill durch verhütten bekommt. nach thousand needles dann ab ins ödland. eisen/mithril. danach un´goro für kleine thorium.


----------



## Bom-HEadshoot (13. April 2007)

In Desolace wirste einiges an Mithril finden.

un Brennde Steppe später ma große kleine Thorium...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalinga (13. April 2007)

Es gibt beim Bergbau skillen zwei Bremsen, die erste ist vor 150, man kann noch kein Eisen abbauen, Silber ist selten und kaum gezielt zu farmen, Zink gibt nur noch selten einen Skillpunkt. Die nächste Bremse ist zw. 250 und 275. Mithril gibt auch kaum noch einen Punkt und Dunkeleisen/Echtsilber/kl. Thoriumvorkommen sind auch nicht leicht zu finden.

Als Allianzler wird man im Dunkelwald bis 150 recht gut fündig, einfach immer rund um den großen Berg in der Kartenmitte herumlaufen. Als Hordler ist es in 1000 Needles auch gut, viel Zinn dort.

Hat man die 150 und kann Eisen farmen empfiehlt sich Ödland der Ostteil (im Westen findet man eher Mithril), Desolace und das Arathihochland. 

Den Sprung zu 175 und damit den Abbau von Mithril bekommt man recht fix. Wenn man Gold findet, sollte man das recht schnell verhütten, da Goldverhüttung noch ein paar Skillpunkte bringt.

Ab 175 dann Mithril farmen, hier empfiehtl sich das Ödland da dort alle Minen noch Skillpunkte bringen, Arathihochland ist auch zu empfehlen, In Desolace ist das Erz größer verteilt, dafür farmt dort keiner.

Hat man dann endlich den Sprung zu Dunkeleisen und kl. Thoriumvorkommen geschafft, empfiehlt sich das Gebiet nördlich des Blackrocks. Dunkeleisen wird momentan nicht mehr gefarmt und so findet man dort viele Minen und natürlich auch der Un Goro Krater mit vielen kl. Thoriumvorkommen.

Ab 275 gibts dann endlich auch große Thoriumvorkommen, hier sind die östl. Pestländer recht gut zum skillen.

Es empfiehlt sich auch die +5 Bergbau auf Handschuhe verzaubern zu lassen, wie oft kommt es vor, dass man eine Mine findet und nur wenige Skillpunkte fehlen um sie abbauen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiba (22. April 2007)

Geh am besten nach Arathihochland an der Klippe zu Hammerfall ist ganz viel Eisen.
Aber das verhütten ist am Ende immer grau dann musst immer abbauen um überhaupt mal skill zu bekommen ist ganz schön nervig.


----------

